# sich ducken vs. sich bücken vs. sich biegen



## Alexmagno

Hola,

¿me gustaría saber cuál es la diferencia entre esas palabras? ¿a qué determinado contexto corresponde una más que otra?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

A ver...

"sich ducken", "sich bücken", "sich b*eu*gen"

el movimiento es mas o menos lo mismo, pero

"sich ducken" - para protegerse de algo (una bala, granizo, gritos). Tambien puede tener sentido figurativo, hacerse parecer más débil, darse la apariencia de ser humilde. 

"sich bücken" - es lo que haces para mirar por debajo de la cama, para coger algo del suelo 

"sich beugen" - es lo que haces si tienes algo pesado (saco de arena, culpa) encima de los hombros, o bien el movimiento para darle un beso a la mano de una mujer, o bien:
"sich verbeugen" - lo que solían hacer los hombres para saludarle a alguien muy educadamente

---

"sich biegen" - movimiento en cualquier dirección "nach hinten/vorne/zur Seite biegen"

Disculpa los errores que haya cometido en castellano, por favor.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Alexmagno

Muchísimas gracias, susanainboqueixon. Sí que fue muy explicativo.


----------



## Alexmagno

Creo que no debí haber abierto otro hilo. Quisiera que lo eliminen, pues aquí haré mi otra pregunta:

¿Cómo entra aquí las palabras einkrummen (eingekrümmt) y krummen? ¿Sólo son el movimiento físico de "encorvarse"? ¿o también se las usa para expresar algún sentimiento como "debilidad", etc?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sólo existen "einkrümmen" und "(sich) krümmen", no existe el verbo sin los puntitos. (Pero sí hay "krumm"/"gekrümmt" = encorvado).

Y tienes razón, se puede decir "Er krümmte sich unter den Schlägen/Worten" -  "se encorvó debajo de los (bajo los?) golpes/las palabras" (no sé si eso está bien dicho en castellano), y significa más o menos el mismo movimiento de la parte superior del cuerpo hacia delante (pero - para mi - mas bien además con la cabeza hacia abajo).

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Alexmagno

Gracias.

Sobre tu duda, es "bajo los", en ese contexto. 

¿por qué le agregan el "ein"? Eso me confunde un poco.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hm. Pregunta interesante.
Diría que ahí se pone el "ein" a) para dar más énfasis, cómo en "hacerse ovillo" (?) y b) para significar el movimiento (cómo en "encogerse") que se hace bajo los golpes, ya que existen (por ejemplo) los viejos que siempre andan "krumm", "mit gekrümmtem Rücken", "gebeugt".

Luego depende del contexto:
"Er lag gekrümmt unter dem Schrank" - suena raro. No lo diría.
Er lag eingekrümmt unter dem Schrank (= hecho ovillo)

Er krümmte sich unter den Schlägen.  (se encorvó/se encogió bajo los golpes)
Er krümmte sich unter den Schlägen ein. - para mi gusto: demasiadas preposiciónes. Aunque, si se hizo ovillo...

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Alexmagno

¡Gracias! Ya entendí. Lo que pasa es que "krumm" y "gekrümmt" han pasado a ser adjetivo que describen un "estado ya finalizado". ¿cierto? 

En cambio, "eingekrümmt" significa que viene de "un proceso". Es como decir en español: él terminó CURVO (adjetivo, suena raro en este caso también). Mejor es decir: él terminó ENcorvado. Se podría decir que el EN- español cumple la función de proceso que cumple el EIN- en este caso.


P.D.: cómo  , como   Cómo lleva el acento cuando se trata de frases exclamativas o interrogativas.


----------

